
Ask HN: Full SaaS vs. Boutique Consultancy - DrNuke
Suppose you have an industrial market interested in your r&amp;d services but firms want a SaaS product instead of your direct expertise. On the other hand, implementing a full SaaS would be an unaffordable bloodbath, also considering it would almost surely go unused at large. How would you design an effective sales pitch to get the cake and eat it? My current take: an Excel optimiser.
======
mtmail
Try the consultancy first and see if there's even enough overlap between
client expectations for a SaaS. My former company started as consultancy and
after months we learned no client requests was like the other, be it data they
needed, in which format or number of revision, it was one custom job after the
next. We chose to pivot instead of trying to create a super generic service.

------
saluki
Could you setup a subscription service and have some human elements behind the
scenes performing part of the work initially then slowly replace it part by
part with a true SaaS.

------
JSeymourATL
> implementing a full SaaS would be an unaffordable bloodbath...

Solve this problem -Think Crowdfunding style.

Say, you need 10 clients subscribing @ $10-20K/year.

Will the numbers work for everyone?

